# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  چاپ با فارسی ساز سایه

## p_plusplus

با سلام و خسته نباشید.
من یه برنامه فاکس پرو نوشتم که با فارسی ساز Sayeh کار می کنه و یک سری اطلاعات رو داخل یه فایل نوشته و اون رو چاپ می کنه. حالا می خوام این اطلاعات رو روی کارت های مقوایی به اندازه A6 چاپ کنم.پرینتر ال کیو 2170  رو با توابع خود فارسی ساز Sayeh  فارسی کردم اما چون کاغذ من کارتی ضخیم تر از کاغذهای معمولی است و اندازه آن هم کوچک است نمی توانم از این پرینتر استفاده کنم. راه حلی که به ذهن خودم می رسده استفاده از پرینتر های بانکی است (پرفراژ) که نمی دونم آیا فارسی ساز Sayeh روی آن کار می کند یا نه؟ لطفا" اگر کسی نظر یا راه حلی داره بگه. 
ممنون

----------


## مرد مباح

باید بگردی.
تقریبا همه پرینترها فارسی ساز خودشون رو دارند ولی بعضیها سخت پیدا میشه.
البته معمولترین اونا LQLSET,LQDSET,FLQ هستند.

----------


## pi_plusplus

الو من می خوام با LQ 2170 از یک فایل که با سایه فارسی شده توی داس پرینت بگیرم. خود سایه چند تا تابع برای اینکار داره اما نمی دونم ترتیب و طرز استفاده شون چطوریه؟ کسی نیست کمکم کنه؟ خیلی فوریه.

----------


## kia1349

دوست من . اجباری در جواب فوری به سوال شما نیست سعی کنید از فروشندگان و نمایندگیهای فروش این نوع پرینتر ها سوال کنید.ضمنا دوران داس تقریبا 7 یا 8 سالی هست که سر اومده

----------


## rezaTavak

همراه قفل سایه یک کتابچه است که در مورد تابعهای اون توضیح داده است. 


اما اگر فایل شما DBF است میتوانید با مبدلهای مختلف به ویندوز تبدیل کنید و چاپ کنید.

----------


## houshang_mo

با سلام لطف میکنید فارسی ساز سایه(چاپگرسوزنی) را که دارید  برای من ایمیل کنید  یا با من تماس بگیرید  ممنون  
09183399076 مومنه      hooshang_momene@yahoo.com

----------

